# UK tractor photos



## sharpo (Apr 21, 2006)

I go to quite a few traction engine rallies in the UK and in the past year or two have been taking photos of tractors as well as the usual steam exhibits. Over the last few months I have been building a new web site and so far have worked through photos from about 7 of last year's rallies. As I write this the tractor photos total over 400, plus many hundreds more of traction engines etc.

If anybody is interested in seeing them then choose a make from the links on this page:-

http://www.sharpos-world.co.uk/html/tractors.html

Some of the makes may only have 1 or 2 photos, but the more popular ones will obviously have more. As time permits I will add photos from other rallies.

I have to rely on the rally programmes for any information to go with the photos, sorry if any of the descriptions are wrong but I don't really know much about tractors.

Sharpo


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum sharpo! Great picture collection as well! Its gonna take me awhile to view them all but it is a very interesting collection indeed.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome Sharpo, I took a quick look and there are some nice units on your link. I have to look around there.
Regards, HarryG :tractorsm :spinsmile


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Thanks for posting the link! GREAT photos there!


----------



## sharpo (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the welcome!!

I'll keep you posted on future tractor photo updates.

Sharpo.


----------

